# Watch where you ride your motorbike



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Just watch the first part of this video - the last half is "advertisement" ...






If you were riding your bike in a BugOut situation and that was the main-route to your BOL, what would or could you do differently?


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Besides not ride my bike off a cliff? At least he didnt go with it. Maybe cosider a more stable vehicle like a 4 wheeler in sandy soil so close to a drop like that. That trail at night would be nerve racking especially in an alredy tense situation.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Well, with some recent experience with that, mine bein a fourwheeler. I'd say stay away from edges even if it means it takes a bit longer ta get where yer goin.

I was on a trail, hit a deer an wen't backwerds offin a 3 foot creek bank. Landed on a large rock an broke 6 ribs an some damage ta the ATV.

Fer one, I will be gettin a chest an back protecter what I will ware whenever I'm out.

Two, a good helmet an protective gear. My gloves save major damage ta my right hand. Ifin I hadn't been wearin them gloves, I'm sure that woulda been lots worse.

Three, stay away from drop off's whenever at ALL possible.

Ifin it had been a SHTF moment, I'd perty much be outa commission fer 8 weeks. The chest protector would have lessened the damage ta my ribs a bunch. Live an learn. Sometimes the learnin really HURTS!


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Judging by the people he yelled to that were way ahead of him, it looked like he was concentrating more on keeping up with his friends than he was watching where he was going. He let himself get distracted from his own situational awareness, which we all know is a BIG no no in any survival/WROL situation.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Be familiar with your BOL and the alternative pathways*

In a situation like that, the guy who was ahead needed to either slow down, or have a way to communicate with the guy behind.

Also, if you are bugging out in a god for saken place like that, some time there would give you some awareness of what a horrible trail that is to drive on. Sometimes, going fast is important, but in this situation, slowing down would have helped.

Who drives on the edge of a cliff? Someone who is suicidal?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

When I lived in Montana, the biggest threat was people stringing a single strand of wire across the trail... at throat height


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

In a SHTF situation you had better remember that ANY injury can be life-threatening. Why would you go fast on rough terrain?


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Not being a biker anymore and never an off road rider I'd have to say
" SLOW THE FK DOWN" How stupid can a person be? Plus if you were Bugging out you'd be loaded down... Bike..good.. being a fool.. foolish.*


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

After watching the video I will have the wife ride in friont.....LMAO


----------

